# Totally disheartened :)



## PoodlePower (Apr 13, 2011)

So after following my heart and against the advise of our vet, Russell has been raw fed for over 1 1/2 years. He has now developed allergies. I have been feeding him PMR raw till now. Vet wants him on Hypoallergenic Kibble to rule out foods. I am fighting it, but the poor dog has been walking around wagging his head back and forth like his world is hopeless (Of course it's in his ears) I've tried keeping him away from chicken, and feeding only beef with raw eggs and cooked pumpkin for 1 1/2 weeks, he seemed to be getting worse, so I dropped the egg. I thought he was a tad better, but when I cleaned his ears yesterday there was blood in the ear, so I'm wondering if it could be the beef. And he has very loose stools, cause he's not getting his bone (He used to get that from Chicken carcasses) I am going to try K9 freeze dried Venison for a week to see if that will help, but this food is EXPENSIVE! And it has egg in it  Has anyone else gone through this with a raw fed dog???? I would really appreciate help, as I DO NOT want to go the kibble route!!( And I realize it may NOT be food related, but vet says it's the logical place to start.)


----------



## SpooOwner (Oct 1, 2010)

I have a foster who seems to have food allergies. He's done a lot better since I put him on a raw diet, but his skin is still pink, and his coat is thin and oily. The most common food allergies are to chicken, beef, and pork. Luckily, he's only 13 pounds, so feeding him venison, quail, and fish isn't too expensive. It takes about six weeks to flush out the system, and we're only on week two. Good luck to you and Russell.


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

I would go back to chicken only for 2 weeks. If there is no improvement then I would go to Beef Only for two weeks ( you can get beef bone meal to add), etc etc Try to rule out the proteins that are causing issues. I would also be cleaning the ears with a 50/50 mix of water and ACV to help get rid of any yeast. You can do this morning and night for 3 days, then once a day for 3 more days, then every other day.

OR

You can switch to a protein that you have never fed before such as Quail, Duck, Bison, Deer etc and see if there is improvement. Some dogs are just yeasty, regardless of what they are being fed. I have a dog on this: B-Naturals Yeast Fighter Pack (5 Products in 1 Pack) [3350] - $86.67 : Holistic, natural remedies for dogs and cats., Natural nutrition, food and supplemements for dogs, cats and horses.

and have had excellent results!


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I personally would have cut out the pumpkin before the egg. My female has allergies and has done fantastic on a raw diet until the last year, nothing drastic but her feet so I finally paid the big bucks and took her to a holistic vet and found out she has several allergies to protein, grass, distemper shot that she had 3 1/2 yrs ago. We are clearing her system with NAET therapy (muscle testing, acupuncture and acupressure) and things are going nicely. One day soon I will be able to put her back on all the red meat she tested for. The theory is that this was probably all caused from the amount of antibiotics/therapies she had as a puppy because of her digestive upset from kibble.


----------



## PoodlePower (Apr 13, 2011)

Thanks for all the comments! I think I've decided to try the K9 Naurals venison for at least 8 weeks. The ingredients are venison, blood, bone, tripe and organs (which he does not get regularly), vegetables (Again, not something he was getting, and no pumpkin) fruit, and whole egg. The only thing I'm wary of is the egg, but I'll give it 8 weeks and see. I have been using blue power ear cleaner ... but sporadically. I will now be religious about it. As for bone, Russell has never had duck, so what are the chances he's allergic to this? I can get natural fed duck necks to suppliment his diet. Should I wait 8 weeks to add it or try it now?
The crappy part in all this is I have a FULL freezer of Beef, Lamb and chicken backs  And I'm going to have to pay 35.00 for 6 days of meals with this plan  
And this has been ongoing for about 3 months, I've tried just chicken for 4 weeks and just beef for 4 weeks with the above results.


----------



## Gally (Jan 28, 2012)

What allergy symptoms does he have? Is it just the ears?

We thought Gally had an allergy because he was scratching at his ears. We treated him for an ear infection last spring but the symptoms returned. Even with daily cleaning it got worse. We saw one vet who thought it was probably environmental allergens because he also has a habit of licking at his paws and gave us antihistamines.

Long story short when we took him back in and the other vet (two vets share one clinic) saw him he determined it was a very potent ear infection that hadn't fully cleared with the first round of treatment. After proper treatment the ear infection cleared completely and no more ear scratching.

If it's just his ears I would consider the possibility of ear infection rather than an allergen cause. If he has other symptoms then kindly disregard this post


----------



## BearMurphy (Feb 29, 2012)

Did they test the gunk inside of his ears and prescribe the appropriate medication? How long did you treat for? Have you trimmed the hair covering the ear canal? Do you clean ears regularly with a gentle product and air them out occasionaly? Since you have a dog with floppy ears I would expect ear problems if you don't take preventative measures.

If you still think it's Food allergies what are the other symptoms?


----------



## PoodlePower (Apr 13, 2011)

We did ear swabs and they couldn't get anything to grow ... no infection. And I have just started using Blue Power, which also has soothing as well as medicinal properties. Vet says I am doing an amazing job of keeping his ears clean considering.


----------



## mwplay (Oct 10, 2010)

I've got poodles.

I've got 2 boys who get very yeasty and were constant paw/butt lickers, yeasty feet, recurring skin issues. Few things I've done with them over the years to combat yeast/ear infections:

1) Feed cooling proteins (duck, rabbit, pork, fish). Sometimes they get beef, but mostly duck/pork. I use duck neck/carcass as my bone source and rotate the meats for variety. I do not feed any "hot" proteins (lamb, venison, goat, chicken). A poodle breeder I know had the same issues with yeasty feet/licking, etc. She has fed raw for years, mostly a chicken base. When I told her I changed the protein source, she did the same and has had excellent results. Once we got the dogs off chicken, it really made a difference. Personally, I do not feed any vegetables.

2) I know this sounds counterintuitive, but I don't pluck the ears on my dogs. The less I pluck, the better they do. I don't know why, but I think it has to do with less irritation and inflammation. I do shave the hair to keep the forest short, but don't pluck/pull out. 

3) One of my boys, I'm pretty sure also has inhalant allergies. He does pretty good from mid-summer through fall, but now that the weather is changing out here, I'm noticing he's getting congested, goopy eyes and starting to lick a little more. I think it has to do with environmental molds and whatever is blowing around outside. I give my dogs Quercetin with Bromelain. The Quercetin is a natural histimine blocker. I don't know if it's my imagination, but if I don't give it to him, he ends up getting congested, and starts the reverse sneezing.

4) Years ago, my boy with the inhalant allergies had constant ear issues. I tried the blue powder, gentian violet, acv, different medicines, different ear washes. What finally worked for him was doing a wash with the product Keto T-8. The company who made it had issues a few years back, and I believe stopped making the product. Looks like it maybe back on the market, but I now use Dechra TrizUltra+Keto. When I wash the dogs, I just flush at the end of their bath. Otherwise, I don't put anything in their ears. 

A couple months back my guy had a swollen lymph. Aspiration indicated no cancer, but white blood cells. Vet suggested antibiotic and prednisone for swelling. I went holistic route for prednisone, but both eastern & western vet suggested antibotic... well, of course he now has something going on with his ear. Smells like feta cheese. I tried keeping it flushed with the TrizUltra + Keto for a week, but saw no improvement after a week. I then did 2 weeks of zymox. We finished that 1 week ago and yesterday noticed whatever is going on is coming back, so a vet visit is in his very near future. I'm just afraid we are going to get back on the ear infection merry-go-round.

I know how frustrating it can be when it comes to their ears. I hope between all the recommendations already posted by others something will work for Russell.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Yes Duck is a cool protein but also a moist cool protein.........Holistic vet has her on rabbit, pork, turkey and fish all being cool foods but I had thought duck also a cool food but when your dealing with moisture problems duck is not a good choice.


----------



## Noodlesmadison (Sep 18, 2011)

Are you sure the ear thing isn't mites? Mites are bloody when you wipe them if they've been there awhile


----------



## mwplay (Oct 10, 2010)

whiteleo said:


> Yes Duck is a cool protein but also a moist cool protein.........Holistic vet has her on rabbit, pork, turkey and fish all being cool foods but I had thought duck also a cool food but when your dealing with moisture problems duck is not a good choice.


Interesting about the duck and moisture... My boys have damp heat. Both are currently taking Four Paws Damp Heat herbs. I've seen a great improvement with their issues, but wonder if the residual is from the moisture in the duck? I'll have to look into that a little more, especially since I use a lot of duck. 

Thank you.


----------



## ambient_explosions (Oct 31, 2012)

I dont have much to add, just wanted to say a couple of things.
I have known a few dogs with allergies to egg. I would consider removing the egg.
Also, I groom dogs, and I pluck ears on request only... or unless they are super hairy. But in general I do not pluck, if I do it is only a bit to help the ear canal get some air.
Ears can stay irritated with constant ear plucking. I feel that hair is there for a reason, and that as long as the ear does have some air flow that you shouldnt pluck.


----------



## Fundog (Oct 25, 2012)

Ambient Explosions, I LOVE your signature! LOL.


----------



## PoodlePower (Apr 13, 2011)

Thanks sooo much for all your suggestions. I have to say I am concerned about the egg, and unfortunately the K9 Natural Dehydrated raw has egg and lamb in the venison formula. I'm afraid I'm going to have to resort to kibble for a bit till I can figure out what it is he's allergic too. I will try for the whole 8 weeks, Ive decided on GO! SENSITIVITY + SHINE Salmon Recipe . Single protein, no eggs. I have also ordered a bottle of Dechra TrizUltra+Keto (And no, Ambient Explosions, I don't pluck his ears, I just clean them and shave a little of the leather. He is not overly hairy in his ears. ) If there is improvement I will start adding a raw meal, every day, starting with turkey or pork. If there is no improvement after 8 weeks, I guess we will be getting allergy testing done. Insurance will pay for the bulk of it.
Again, thanks a million all you wonderful people!!!!


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

PoodlePower said:


> Thanks sooo much for all your suggestions. I have to say I am concerned about the egg, and unfortunately the K9 Natural Dehydrated raw has egg and lamb in the venison formula. I'm afraid I'm going to have to resort to kibble for a bit till I can figure out what it is he's allergic too. I will try for the whole 8 weeks, Ive decided on GO! SENSITIVITY + SHINE Salmon Recipe . Single protein, no eggs. I have also ordered a bottle of Dechra TrizUltra+Keto (And no, Ambient Explosions, I don't pluck his ears, I just clean them and shave a little of the leather. He is not overly hairy in his ears. ) If there is improvement I will start adding a raw meal, every day, starting with turkey or pork. If there is no improvement after 8 weeks, I guess we will be getting allergy testing done. Insurance will pay for the bulk of it.
> Again, thanks a million all you wonderful people!!!!


To be absolutely sure you should extend the trial period to twelve weeks. This to make sure all effects of the previous diet is gone. 8 weeks is the lower limit for elimination trials but it might not be enough for all dogs. 12 weeks and you should be on the safe side.

Best of luck, hope you can figure this out


----------



## lab mom (May 6, 2012)

The eggs stood out as a possible allergy item to me, too!


----------



## PoodlePower (Apr 13, 2011)

Well it has been 6 days on the kibble, and I've added a tbsp of Organic Coconut Oil to his food as well as rubbing a small amount on the the inside of his leathers ... he is about 80 percent better! Hasn't shaken his head once today. But the poor guy is starving!!!! Checking out the counters and scratching at the freezer  We are at the cabin, have been since last Tuesday, so there is a chance it is environmental. We will be heading back on Thursday. so time will tell. Thanks again everyone!!


----------

